# links to ebay not secure



## roadrash (6 Oct 2018)

I don't know if this is a cyclechat error or something wrong at my end, everything was fine yesterday and I have not changed anything, but, if I click on a link to ebay from this thread...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/e...-know-if-you-see-something.93126/post-5402751

I get a site not secure warning..

*This site is not secure*

This might mean that someone’s trying to fool you or steal any info you send to the server. You should close this site immediately.


 Go to your Start page
Details 

is it an issue with cyclechat or have I done something that I am not aware of ??, if so, any idea what ive done

Thanks

RR


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2018)

I get the same


----------



## Jody (6 Oct 2018)

I've had it had it happen on a few sites today. A link on a post earlier did the same and it was only linking to decathlon.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Oct 2018)

Ive had that happen a few times and presumed it was at my end.


----------



## Slick (6 Oct 2018)

I get the same using those links.


----------



## gaijintendo (6 Oct 2018)

Same here. I did look before posting, but wasn't thinking it was ebay only, but some links work. Maybe CRC doesn't have the referral?


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2018)

ebay links are now working fine again


----------



## Katherine (7 Oct 2018)

The problem has also been mentioned in another thread.
I'll pass it on.


----------

